# Tried this Recipe with super cute pics :)



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

they apparently like it I put Carrots, Brocolli, Cauliflower, lentil beans, Millet, wheat rice and the best part is I've got 7 backs frozen!~  Jake apparently loves the carrots!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sprouts  and More*

So I am doing Sprouts I started last night and will let them go until tomorrow soaked them all night now im rinsing them out as they get dry (THANKS TO CRYSTAL for the amazing recipe) (Cryren8972)

I have Adzuki Beans, Mung Beans, Spelt, Oat Groats, Wheat Berries, Millet, Quinoa and may add some rice...  I've made enough of both dishes to freeze bags and give to all my feathered loves! My husband looked at me like I was crazy!! Oh and I won't tell you all that while I was at Wholes food I accidently spilled a bag of mung beans all on the floor OOPS! Wasn't me NOPE!

Here is a few pictures of the before pics of the sprouts and after pictures of the lentil beans rice veggie mix they ALL got last night with there normal seeds & Pellets 

Oh apparently as my husband likes to tell me the birds eat better than he does!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm curious to know how the aviary birds do with the sprouts. =)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know right I can't wait! It'll be ready tomorrow for them they love the other mix I made  or atleast someone was eating it last night I put it out came back an hour later VIOLA only alittle left


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable pictures! Mine all love sprouts. And don't feel bad, when I was getting oat groats at whole foods ( try these next time, my babies go nuts for these) I overflowed the bag, oat groats everywhere!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Absolutely adorable pictures! Mine all love sprouts. And don't feel bad, when I was getting oat groats at whole foods ( try these next time, my babies go nuts for these) I overflowed the bag, oat groats everywhere!!


I picked up Oat Groats too it's in the mix of 1 of these 2 pictures LOL


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question--do you cook the oat groats. Can I have both recipes?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you I got the one recipe from here let me look for it


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't cook the oat groats but you certainly could 
Lol, I see them listed in your mix now!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe she added the oat groats to the sprout mix. They don't always sprout, but soaking them is better than feeding them raw. After day two, they should at least be in germination stage.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> I believe she added the oat groats to the sprout mix. They don't always sprout, but soaking them is better than feeding them raw. After day two, they should at least be in germination stage.


I did add them to my sprouts


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> I believe she added the oat groats to the sprout mix. They don't always sprout, but soaking them is better than feeding them raw. After day two, they should at least be in germination stage.


Oh, no! Is it bad to give them raw? I've been feeding these to them ever since Zoey got sick and they were recommended. Sorry to thread-jack, I'm just worried now!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

No worry of thread jacking here I'm sure crystal will pop on to answer your question


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Can you freeze sprouts? (My first attempt at feeding Sunny sprouts failed and I threw them away but if I could have frozen them, I could have tried giving them to him a few more times.......) 

Any my fiance constantly says Sunny eats better than he does.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Can you freeze sprouts? (My first attempt at feeding Sunny sprouts failed and I threw them away but if I could have frozen them, I could have tried giving them to him a few more times.......)
> 
> Any my fiance constantly says Sunny eats better than he does.


You can freeze sprouts I've got 8 large gallon bags and 6 small bags frozen


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Soaked oat groats are easier for digestion than raw oats...but they shouldn't hurt Zoey. =) 

And yes, you can freeze sprouts, I make large batches and freeze all the time. You lose a little enzyme activity, but there is still plenty there after freezing. I just take out what I need, and run under warm water until thawed. =)


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

When you make sprouts....eat a handful. First of all, you will know if they've gone bad...but secondly, they are great for you, and I actually love how they taste. http://www.sproutnet.com/Press/about_sprouts.htm


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Soaked oat groats are easier for digestion than raw oats...but they shouldn't hurt Zoey. =)


Thank you! I was worried about it. All my birds love these, even my stubborn eaters. I will certainly try soaking them though. They seem to hull them like a seed. I have eaten a few raw (no hulling lol) and they are pretty good. I haven't tried to eat the sprouts but now I am curious so I will be sampling them


----------

